# visa Thailand/Cambodia



## chevyno63 (Apr 20, 2013)

this might sound silly,but i wanted to know if i can do this.when i arrive Thailand i am issued a 30 day tourist visa,after my 30 days i go To Cambodia and stay there for 30 days,when my visa is up in Cambodia can i come back into Thailand will i be issued with another 30 day visa? or is there a waiting period to pass for being out of Thailand? i am thinking of doing this on a continuous basis thailand/Cambodia thanks


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

chevyno63 said:


> this might sound silly,but i wanted to know if i can do this.when i arrive Thailand i am issued a 30 day tourist visa,after my 30 days i go To Cambodia and stay there for 30 days,when my visa is up in Cambodia can i come back into Thailand will i be issued with another 30 day visa? or is there a waiting period to pass for being out of Thailand? i am thinking of doing this on a continuous basis thailand/Cambodia thanks


You can do this. And as far as I know there's no limit to the number of times you can do this - there used to be a limit to the number of 30 day "permision to stay" permits you could get in Thailand within a certain period but believe this was waived sometime back.

No waiting period and you just move directly between each country. The 30 day Thai stamp is for entry by air only however. Road entries at border posts get only 15 days. The 30 day permit can be extended by a week at any Thai immigration office for a fee (1,900 baht last time I looked).


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

chevyno63 said:


> this might sound silly,but i wanted to know if i can do this.when i arrive Thailand i am issued a 30 day tourist visa,after my 30 days i go To Cambodia and stay there for 30 days,when my visa is up in Cambodia can i come back into Thailand will i be issued with another 30 day visa? or is there a waiting period to pass for being out of Thailand? i am thinking of doing this on a continuous basis thailand/Cambodia thanks


Hi
Just to clarify - as per above when you arrive your 30 days is a 'permission to stay' _visa exempt_ - you do not have a Tourist Visa which is gained only via an Embassy/Consulate.

Info on *Tourist Visas*

and - just one thing to be wary of when making regular crossings into Cambodia, their entry visa is a full page, plus stamps for Thailand exit and Cambodia exit, re-entry to Thailand it is an easy two passport pages used each time - ie don't arrive here with just a few blank passport pages they fill so fast. Depending on where you are crossing you can use the Cambodia e-Visa at some land border points, saves some passport space.


----------



## chevyno63 (Apr 20, 2013)

Mweiga said:


> You can do this. And as far as I know there's no limit to the number of times you can do this - there used to be a limit to the number of 30 day "permision to stay" permits you could get in Thailand within a certain period but believe this was waived sometime back.
> 
> No waiting period and you just move directly between each country. The 30 day Thai stamp is for entry by air only however. Road entries at border posts get only 15 days. The 30 day permit can be extended by a week at any Thai immigration office for a fee (1,900 baht last time I looked).


thanks for that,was a bit worried,glad i found this site,cheers!!:clap2:


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Should you come back into Thailand from Cambodia. 
Land crossing is for 15 days 
Flying in is for 30 days


----------

